
China will not accept U.S. 'theft' of TikTok: China Daily - 7d7n
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-tiktok-china/china-will-not-accept-u-s-theft-of-tiktok-china-daily-idUSKCN25002I
======
sunstone
It's pretty clear that globally China has taken a "divide and conquer"
approach to countries generally. After China reneged on it's Hong Kong
agreement it became starkly clear that China is not interested in the "rule of
law" either within China or without.

At this point it's clear that the world will divide into two camps, those
aligned with China and those aligned with the rule of law. Now it's just the
Cold War all over again. Companies of each sphere operating on the other
sphere can expect to withdraw over the next several years.

~~~
murgindrag
US hasn't been ideal on rule-of-law either....

But the path you're describing is likely, and concerning. If we end up with a
China sphere of influence and a US sphere of influence, that won't be great
for anyone, except the ruling parties.

~~~
zalkota
Would a single Chinese global influence be better?

~~~
nine_zeros
Better than a single US global influence? Maybe? Maybe not. US global
influence hasn't been too great if you've been keeping tabs.

~~~
aeternum
We have actually and by almost all metrics things have trended in the right
direction. See the charts here: [https://sdg-tracker.org/](https://sdg-
tracker.org/)

------
Justin_K
Isn't it true that American companies must operate either part or whole of
their business as a subsidiary of a Chinese company to do business in China?

~~~
dragonsh
Not really true for most sectors where FDI can be 100%. It depends on sector
in which company is operating. Like in USA there are certain industry where
foreign companies cannot participate and require a special security clearance,
which is only granted to local company run by USA citizen.

China operates the same way. Check more details at China briefing [1].

[1] [https://www.china-briefing.com/news/chinas-2020-new-
negative...](https://www.china-briefing.com/news/chinas-2020-new-negative-
lists-signals-further-opening-up/)

~~~
ngcc_hk
But most us businesses can work in uk and Eu but not in china. Hence the close
up of the market (for alleged security reason) is economic and political
Impossible

~~~
DarthGhandi
Microsoft has 99% marketshare. KFC, McDonald's, Nike, Coke, GE, GM all have
dominate huge chunks of their market.

What you are saying is completely incorrect and bizarrely repeated ad nauseum
here.

There's far more US companies operating in China than vice versa.

Please provide some evidence for the claim that "most US businesses can't work
in China".

------
innagadadavida
This is hardly about CCP or China, and is more about the founders. And please
there is hardly any IP in social networks or IM apps. The secret sauce is all
about vitality. From the days of ICQ and AIM two decade ago, we’ve seen new
apps almost every 5 years or so as users get bored of their network and just
move onto the next fad. TikTok founders are lucky to get USD for all their
hard work and they should just take the money and upgrade their lifestyle to
live in a more open society.

------
sergefaguet
Looking forward to China forcing Microsoft and Apple to sell their China
operations to Alibaba.

This is going to be fun to watch.

~~~
godzillabrennus
Watch the United States retaliate by closing all trade to China.

The Chinese still need America more.

That may not be true forever but it’d be quite an economic collapse if China
was shut out of trade with the western world.

~~~
bamboozled
Yeah, and who's going to make all your stuff for dirt cheap? Do you have any
idea how hard the economy relies on China to be be competitive, even more to
survive.

The thing is you probably could shop around and buy things made elsewhere but:

1) Chinese made things are convenient. 2) Chinese made goods are competitively
priced. 3) Chinese made goods are readily available. 4) China makes other
things too, such as materials, medical supplies, vaccines...

Probably 98% of the items in your house come from China either directly all
indirectly.

~~~
Hithredin
That's the short term impact. On the long term, both side might get stronger
by becoming more independent

~~~
bamboozled
This is assuming you can survive the short term impact, that impact would be
no joke.

------
ggm
What is the fair valuation for the part(s) outside China? Theft could mean
stock-swap.

Oh, maybe not. Maybe Trump doesn't believe in free market economics regarding
Microsoft stock.

